# Bad to the bone



## Ekka (Aug 7, 2006)

I was looking thru my collection and wondered why this one wasn't on show here.  

Around 8.23mins and 42MB in streaming wmv format this one rocks. Features a 15Tonne articulated Franna Crane. 

We also look at what a milkman arborist had been doing. He was billing $700 a pop for rooting around with this wretched thing. 

Pity I didn't get a pic of the whole tree but basically it was a topped stump. The top was decaying and pretty shabby. Also, this is in a posh suburb and whatever canopy it did have mainly hung over the road and footpath. Realy swish cars would park under it and the tree being a blackbean gets big hard pods that drop off, big as base balls or cricket balls. If one fell on your car or hit you in the head you'd be pissed off alright.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/15tfranna.wmv 


_________________


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 8, 2006)

Very good removal! I have one that looks just like it! Wondering on the price for removal.


----------

